# Build you own MilliOhmMeter, w/ circuit diagram



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

came across this on youtube, a stand alone tester that will read less than one ohm, useful for finding shorts on pcbs...
complete with a very simple schematic ...


----------



## crusader27529 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for the link.....I never realized the need for the parrallel wiring, so obviously I've never used a milli-ohm meter.

Unfortunately, I want to use it for micro-electronics work, and I've been unable to find probes that have a small enough tip. The closest I could find were these, but they aren't practical for what I want.









15.44US $ 32% OFF|Tips For Multimeter Kelvin Test Bottom Resistance 4-wire Spring Nib Telescopic Probe 4mm Banana Plug - Instrument Parts & Accessories - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I don't think any actually exist that are small enough, simple based on the requirement for 2 tips and the micro size needed for SMD devices.....


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the parallel tips reduce line / cable insulation to a zero value ...those tips you selected look a little too big for SMD work, and they are pretty expensive ...
you can get away with single tips if you don't mind a -low- value for resistance, not absolute zero though ..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use a Fluke 8012A meter that has the low ohms range, 0-2 ohms and 0-20 ohms. It also has a zero capability to zero out the lead/probe contribution to the resistance.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

you're one of the few with a good meter, all i have for good meters is an old simpson that the batteries seem to go dead in, lol
the rest are , well, mostly from princess auto


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Simpson, I do remember the old 360! That was the workhorse for many years, mine finally croaked (got dropped about 15 feet onto concrete), and I graduated to a digital meter. I still love the analog meter for certain measurements, when the voltage is varying, you can't figure out anything on a digital meter.

What is Princess Auto?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> What is Princess Auto?


mostly cheaper stuff
like harbor freight, but for canadians ...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

wvgca said:


> mostly cheaper stuff
> like harbor freight, but for canadians ...


OK, couldn't figure out what that meant! 🙃


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I put together a Knight kit for my first volt meter, back in the late 50's. Somehow its been lost in the many moves. It was replaced in the 70's with a Radio Shack DVM that still works!


----------

